# How to tell when a monitor has shifted too much with age...



## camner (Dec 30, 2013)

I know that as a monitor ages, it has a harder time presenting accurate colors, etc.  The question is how to know when the shift is "too much"?  I calibrate my monitor regularly using the X-RITE Color Munki Display.  Can I assume that the calibration process can appropriately compensate for any aging effects of the monitor (which is now 5 years old)?


----------



## robosolo (Dec 30, 2013)

camner said:


> I know that as a monitor ages, it has a harder time presenting accurate colors, etc.  The question is how to know when the shift is "too much"?  I calibrate my monitor regularly using the X-RITE Color Munki Display.  Can I assume that the calibration process can appropriately compensate for any aging effects of the monitor (which is now 5 years old)?



Yes, it compensates for aging. That's why X-Rite periodically bugs you to recalibrate the monitor. Aging was much more of a problem with the old CRT monitors. Modern LCD monitors don't change nearly as fast. I do mine every 6-months or so.


----------

